# Not dropping to pee?



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

As the title says, my Belgian gelding isn't dropping when he pees, I wouldn't care but he ends up peeing on his front legs and has got terrible scratches. I've been fighting the battle against his scratches, but if he keeps peeing on himself it's not going to help.
He drops when he's excited or eating, so he's capable. His sheath is clean, I clean it almost monthly. Could something be wrong? Should I be worried? Or is he just funny?


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

any ideas? :S


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

When you figure it out, let me know. I have a 22 year old who pees on his belly than completely drops when he's done.


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

Ive got a gelding who often does the same thing. No issues that we can determine. He also dropa after the fact when he does it but he doesnt do it all the time. Laziness?


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Need to get vet out to see on both horses that are doing this.

Something to do with urine release is going wrong I would say. But not normal.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

For the first 5 years of my gelding's life I wasn't sure if he even had a penis, he never dropped but he didn't pee on himself thankfully. He didn't even drop when he was sedated & the vet tech cleaned him. As he got older, he started showing it off more, so I don't know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

My guys the opposite. He's always got his wanger hanging a little...little perv.

But agreed with palomine. I would at least call the vet and tell them what you told us to see what they say about it.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

My boy's a show off too, he's always hanging out LOL. My pony on the other hand doesn't always drop, at least not in front of us. He's shy hehe. He always walks off and hides behind something to do his business. 

If he doesn't show any discomfort, I wouldn't worry about it right now. Maybe next time you have your vet out you can mention it and see what they say.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I am interested to know what you find out.
My Pilgrim doesn't drop either, he doesn't have problems with scratches but he is a dirty mess. He urinates all over his tummy, and gets scabby there, and I am always cleaning his sheath.


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

Have you checked to make sure there are no beans inside the tip of his penis? If there is a bean stuck in the urethra then that could cause the pee to go every where, misdirecting it so to speak. Every gelding I have ever taken in for training one of the first things I do is ask the owner if they check them for beans regularly and I get a funny look every time. One poor horse was so bad I got a bean out the size of a large marble, and just stood there and peed and peed until he had a lake. He had been holding his urine because it hurt to pee. Just cleaning the outside of the penis does not work you have to stick you finger into the tip and you can feel them, wear gloves. If you are not comfortable then ask the vet to help you. I know it sounds gross but it is what it is.


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

I know my gelding is clean with no beans. I clean him myself. I think hes just lazy sometimes. I cant see anything else that would account for dropping well sometimes and then not dropping well others despite the same body set up and pre pee ritual.


----------



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

Something that I would avoid, is don't clean your horses sheath too often because it cant become irrated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Just so you know it's ok to clean their sheaths. I have never had a problem over the years with the 30+ geldings that I've owned--not all at the same time. If your horse is touchy use approach and retreat--doesn't take long to train them.
I usually clean the sheath about 1x/week or maybe 2x/week and I never try to clean it all, just about 10 seconds of cleaning at a time.
I've had many geldings who didn't drop all of the way down to pee. It's not a big problem.


----------



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

Corporal said:


> Just so you know it's ok to clean their sheaths. I have never had a problem over the years with the 30+ geldings that I've owned--not all at the same time. If your horse is touchy use approach and retreat--doesn't take long to train them.
> I usually clean the sheath about 1x/week or maybe 2x/week and I never try to clean it all, just about 10 seconds of cleaning at a time.
> /QUOTE]
> Please tell me why on earth you would clean a horses sheath that often, they are not a toy. There I no reason to, they are an animal remember! Some bacteria is health! That's what I call going over board.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

SaskGal said:


> Please tell me why on earth you would clean a horses sheath that often, they are not a toy. There I no reason to, they are an animal remember! Some bacteria is health! That's what I call going over board.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:shock: whuuuuuh?

That escalated quickly.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

He's perfectly clean, I always check for a bean. Normally I wipe the inside clean whenever I groom him with just a damp paper towel or something and I do a thorough cleaning about once a month. And trust me hes not "too clean" he gets gross pretty fast. 
I guess I just want to make sure this isnt a sign of some greater health issue im missing. I wish there was a way to fix it, his poor front legs. Id rather not keep his legs clipped but he soaks himself pretty well. :S


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I wouldnt be too worried. You can always call your vet and get their opinion.

It may just be the horse though.

my guys....Charlies always flashing people. But Red....oh red. He wont even go if somebody is around. And if he is relaxed, If you so much as THINK about cleaning him, hell suck that pecker in so quick it wont see daylight again till youre gone.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well I must say, I have never cleaned my gelding's sheath myself, I have always had the vet or vet tech do it during other procedures, they did tell me once a year was plenty as bacteria in there for a reason. My other gelding I do clean myself because he was a breeding stallion and will drop for you, so it kinda makes me obligated, although this year I did have the vet tech do it during another procedure where he was already sedated. Phew, I really dislike that job.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I meant 1x-2x/month. Mistyped. Just telling you how I _didn't_ have your problem, but you can bash my advice, if you want to.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Please i know a lady who would clean her stud once a week and boy did he like it 0.0' Lol This is why I like mares. Point the hose and then your done XD.


----------

